# Longboy Stirling compilation.



## Longboy (May 25, 2012)

A compilation video journal of my model engine building experiance the past 5 yrs. (2006-2011)                 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTS-fcqWpj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTS-fcqWpj8[/ame]


----------



## kustomkb (May 25, 2012)

A beautiful collection of engines put together in a great video.

Nicely done!

And to think you could have spent all of that time watching television.


----------



## ProdEng (May 25, 2012)

Looks like a busy five years to me, thanks for sharing.

Jan


----------



## rebush (May 26, 2012)

Longboy: A wonderful collection of engines. Nicely built you have something there you should be very proud of. Thanks for posting the video. Roger


----------



## vcutajar (May 26, 2012)

Well done Longboy. A neat collection you have there.

Vince

p.s. Nice Mustang also. My dream car from childhood which is going to be just that - a dream.


----------



## ronkh (May 26, 2012)

Longboy,

Very, very nice.
Thanks for showing.

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## lazylathe (May 26, 2012)

That is an impressive five years worth of work!!! ;D

Do you have plans for any of the Stirling engines?
Or are they your own design?

Andrew


----------



## Longboy (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Andrew and others. Most of my Stirlings are one off custom designs and a few are known designs by others I favored and built. I acknowledge in the videos of individual engines their source. I have no plans of my engines as I am weak in drafting. In viewing scores of Youtube videos on Stirling there is an array of custom builds by other modellers and plans are available for those who wish to develop an understanding of Stirling principle and make their own mechanical gems starting with standard configurations. Stirling is an engine you can run in the house. Rubbing alcohol for fuel and no exhaust means you can watch TV in same room as they are quiet in operation. I would hope others here on the forum would gather their lifes work with engines and consolidate those videos into one here to help incourage visitors to HMEM get their hands oilly and start projects. I know the goose bumps I got during my first runs!   Dave.


----------



## lazylathe (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave!
You are an inspiration to us all!

One last question:
I have seen a lot of Stirling engines on a German site that they seem to build without any plans.
They have either seen a similar one on youtube or ey have an old picture of one they are going to copy.
With this in mind do you need to do any special calculations for the volumes, piston diameter, displacer size etc in order to ensure they will run correctly?

Andrew


----------



## Don1966 (May 26, 2012)

Love you collection of engines thanks for sharing them with us. Everyone are beautifully made and excellent runners. 

Don


----------



## Longboy (May 26, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Thanks Dave!
> You are an inspiration to us all!
> 
> One last question:
> ...


....I have probally seen the same web site as Stirling is more popular in Europe. Many of the models you witnessed are one offs based on the artistry of the builder. I have done a couple with a single view photo posted by these craftsman as I know the internal arrangements. I find that Stirling is forgivable and liberal in design parameters. On a Stirling forum I'm with there are always questions regarding volumes, diameters, acceptable leakage and clearances. Many potential builders get lost in the math of Stirling, afraid of being off by .060inch in something unfamiliar. You can't go wrong by starting with two cylinders of the same volumes and simular strokes. Troubleshooting Stirling revolves around two issues: leaks and mechanical friction. The ease of Stirling is taking two cylinders and joining their internals to a flywheel. How you do this on your platform is the creative part of modelling! Little did Robert Stirling, its inventor, as he saw his moderate commercial success overidden by steam powered devices, see how wonderful his engine became as future tabletop models!   Dave.


----------



## lazylathe (May 26, 2012)

Awesome stuff Dave!
Thanks for the info and the enthusiasm!

Do you go on the Dampforum site?
That is the one I was talking about.
There are some amazing builds there.

For now I think I will stick to plans and 
get some experience before I start designing 
anything on my own!

Thanks for all the info!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (May 27, 2012)

Hi Dave,

I found this a while ago:
http://www.stirlingmaier.com/

Seems like a lot of Stirling's are built with just the dimensions given in the sample pages.
They look like awesome bits of info to have!

Andrew


----------



## Longboy (May 27, 2012)

......I see your http://www.stirlingmaier.com/  .....and raise you http://www.stirlingparadise.de/. Call! Over thirty craftsman, dozens of competition quality Stirlings.   Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 27, 2012)

That looks like another great site!!

Should keep me busy for a while! ;D

Thanks Dave!

Andrew


----------

